

 Why are the buttons on the apple tv remote differently shaped? - nichochar
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/54999/why-are-the-two-buttons-on-the-apple-tv-remote-shaped-differently-menu-play-p

======
markdennis
Same reason why there are bumps on the F and J keys...or raised dots on
volume/channel buttons on tv remotes...

~~~
nichochar
I don't think so. Because that's for blind people. And them being right and
left, UNDERNEATH the big circle at the top makes that relatively easy, right?
I think it maybe that, but definitely something else.

------
Snail_Commando
So the user forms an association between the shape of the button and its
function, that way they are easier to differentiate in the dark.

Edit: I totally beat the stackexchange answer by 4 minutes :)

~~~
nichochar
Is that really why? That's awesome

~~~
Snail_Commando
Well, I don't work for Apple and I'm not a professional UI designer. So I
can't possibly be certain that I know the true motivation for that design
decision. But I think it is a reasonable guess.

